# Dana 80 Hub nut.



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the Torque spec for the hub nut on a 1985 ford Dana 80 full floating rear axle?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

You will need to call Ford.
Here is a pdf for the Dana 80. In section 4.3 it states to call the vehicle Mfg. for wheel bearing specs. I didn't see any wheel bearing specs in this file.

http://www2.dana.com/pdf/5332.pdf


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the service book you get at like auto zone. and it says to torque it to 150 then back off 8th of a turn dose that sound right to you guys?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The main thing is to rotate the hub while tightening. You don't want to set preload on a roller bearing with it sitting still. I would say 150 ft. lbs. sounds in the ballpark.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Would you pack the bearings with grease or not? I just needed to put a new wheel cylinder in so there still covered on oil and everything.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I would smear some grease on the bearings just to lubricate them till the cavity between the bearings can fill with gear lube. Some people will say drive in tight left and right circles a few times to get the lube to the bearings. I usually jack up one end of the axle for a minute or so then do the same to the other side. But I will always smear some grease on them when installing the hub as a result of a costly mistake I made as a young mechanic many years ago.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Ggg6;737727 said:


> I would smear some grease on the bearings just to lubricate them till the cavity between the bearings can fill with gear lube. Some people will say drive in tight left and right circles a few times to get the lube to the bearings. I usually jack up one end of the axle for a minute or so then do the same to the other side. But I will always smear some grease on them when installing the hub as a result of a costly mistake I made as a young mechanic many years ago.


Yeah thats what I was going to do, my manual says to pull the seals out and repack the bearings and all that I dont want to do that cause the seals are perfect. Now I need to find a socket that will fit the nut.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Look up industrial fastener / supply places around you. They should have the right size socket. They can also supply you with grade 8 bolts used on your plow frame if you need them. Meyer makes no money off me once I figured this out. Main pivot bolts, ram bolts and frame bolts are much cheaper from guys like this. They are still grade 8 bolts but much cheaper.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah the local MAC tool guy had one, So its all back together now after it becoming an all weekend project. 2 new wheel cylinders,E brake cable and about 8ft of brake like later


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep,been there!
On newer Fords they like to use off sizes for fasteners. Ones that don't come in a standard metric set. Like 16mm - 18mm - 28mm and torques on everything Else.
I guess some people just take it to the delership since they don't have the right size wrench.


----------

